# NEED WORK!! Dundee,il Area



## jeepchris2001 (Dec 11, 2008)

I have a jeep wrangler with a 7'6" snoway with downpressure, I am ready to move some snow this winter. I have been plowing for about 5 years now and I am looking for some work this winter. please call chris at 847-833-8380


----------

